# What are the most laid back / chill ski resorts



## linvillegorge

The ones that aren't resorts.

The Lovelands, A-Basins (after the rest of the CO Pass resorts open to weed out the d-bags), Silvertons, Monarchs, etc. of the world.

If you'd said your post was describing Loveland, I would've believed it.


----------



## Shocktroop531

yea. I've heard great things about the atmosphere at A-basin. there are loveland are definitely the two highest on my list of places to go in colorado. If I never in my life to to Aspen or Vail I'll be perfectly fine with that I think.


----------



## qwezxc12

+1 for Loveland. There's no slope-side condo sprawl, full season lift tix 4-packs are $109-119 (Hell their only ~$46 at King Sooper / REI), and the bowls off of chair 9 are awesome. I have friends in Conifer - LL is their home hill, so when ever I'm working in Denver, I always make time to hit it.


----------



## caneyhead

You asked about "resorts" that meet that description. I would venture to say that all colorado resorts are stereotypical. 

I have visited most colorado resorts, several Utah, Squaw, Red River, Jackson, Whistler and now live in Big Sky. Of course I am biased but of all the resorts I've visited I'd say BS most meets your description of "laid back". IMHO


----------



## JRosco

Shocktroop531 said:


> yea. I've heard great things about the atmosphere at A-basin. there are loveland are definitely the two highest on my list of places to go in colorado. If I never in my life to to Aspen or Vail I'll be perfectly fine with that I think.


 If you're counting out Vail or Aspen because your perception is that it's filled with assholes, then you're missing out on some really great terrain and a good time! I have never been to Aspen, but I have been going to Vail for 10 years and I have never had anyone ruin my day. Yes, you have a bunch of rich people there, but everytime I get on a lift with someone they are always friendly just as they would be at A-Basin. I spend my time with friends, so no matter where we are at, its always a good time. A-Basin and Loveland are cool, but would be far from the top of my list to visit thats for sure, I don't care how cool people are, the terrain is what I care about!


----------



## NinjaSteez

You cant get more laid back then Brighton UT. Chillest people, and best vibes for sure


----------



## JeffreyCH

linvillegorge said:


> The ones that aren't resorts.
> 
> The Lovelands, A-Basins (after the rest of the CO Pass resorts open to weed out the d-bags), Silvertons, Monarchs, etc. of the world.


Havn't been to Loveland or Silverton, but for sure second A-basin and Monarch. Last year at A-basin there were people grilling and having a kegger in the parking lot (the beach) right below the lifts. Had some beers and a burger with total strangers, got some solid advice for what runs to try out at my level of riding. Even the locals in the bar were really cool, laid back, and didn't have any of that stupid skier vs. boarder crap.


----------



## HoboMaster

Out of all the Tahoe mountains, probably Kirkwood. Least psycho on their regulations, they allow dogs, everyone isn't on their cellphone with a big frown talking about business shares... etc...

Here at Schweitzer Mt I think we have the most laid back atmosphere I have ever experienced. Since were off the radar and there is alott of terrain, the busiest it ever gets is a 2 min line on Saturdays. The management makes a big effort to ensure that all their employees are super nice and accommodating, and allows them to have fun so they can spread it on to the clientèle. Last time I got a hot wax and a couple replacement parts for my bindings, (beat to shit customs) the dude didn't even want to charge me, so I just gave him a good tip.

I was talking to the lady who works at the local dump station, (no trash trucks, you bring your own garbage there) and she was talking about how her Son just got hired as a liftie at the mountain, and the interviewer told him that a requirement of being a liftie was being a stoner :laugh:

I experienced the exact opposite when I went skiing with some Cousins down south in McCall at Brundage. Not only was the mountain shitty shit shit, the whole town had that snoody Aspen, "I'm rich and I take 3 runs a day which makes me a dignified skier, so fuck you" attitude. Even the buildings all looked like they were pulled out of Aspen. I don't know why all those people had that attitude because the reality was that their town sucked as well as their mountain.


----------



## killclimbz

Vail is sort of "meh". You can get some d bags there, but overall people are nice.

Aspen, I got to say you should visit Aspen once. Yes there are mega rich there, but it is also very much a ski town at it's core. The apres scene is amazing and the resorts are even better. The locals are very friendly, in fact surprisingly so. I've met people when I was riding solo on the chairlift. They would run into me making laps at the bottom of the chair and ask me how my run was. Some had me tag along to a stash of theirs. It really is a pretty chill atmosphere in a posh environment. 

Wolf Creek, Loveland, Monarch, Durango mountain, Silverton, A-basin are the resorts you are looking for by your definition. No doubt about that. Great places to go to for sure.


----------



## Shocktroop531

NinjaSteez said:


> You cant get more laid back then Brighton UT. Chillest people, and best vibes for sure


yes. brighton has a great atmosphere for sure. It's a little bit too "bro" sometimes though . if ya know what I mean. lots of park rats.


----------



## AWNOW

Ha, I was going to say Powder Mountain has a fucking solid lodge. =)

I think my favorite maggot scene is prob Powder Mountain or Silverton.


----------



## oneshot

Baker ........


----------



## caneyhead

caneyhead said:


> You asked about "resorts" that meet that description. I would venture to say that all colorado resorts are stereotypical.
> 
> I have visited most colorado resorts, several Utah, Squaw, Red River, Jackson, Whistler and now live in Big Sky. Of course I am biased but of all the resorts I've visited I'd say BS most meets your description of "laid back". IMHO


Let me qualify myself. The worst time I had at any of these places was friggin awesome.


----------



## chupacabraman

Powder King
Whitewater
Castle


----------



## Dano

Baker

10char


----------



## bakesale

chupacabraman said:


> Powder King
> Whitewater
> Castle


Powder King sure is chill, but it's the furthest thing from a resort I can think of. Only two chairs, sleep in your truck, nothing around for miles.


----------



## Shocktroop531

wolf creek is really tiny. I would never even think to go there based on that alone. but now that you mention it maybe it would be worth a shot. even though It'd be pretty hard to convince me not to keep on going another ten mins up to pow mow


----------



## J.Schaef

Dano said:


> Baker


QFT


(morewords)


----------



## ElChupocabra

Honestly there are more of these family ran ski areas than mega resorts. You can pretty much count on a laid back atmosphere at any ski area in the following states: New mexico, Arizona, montana, Idaho (except Sun Valley). Not to mention an handful or two in the northwest and interior BC. (and Donner Ski Ranch) A list of resorts to avoid would be shorter and easier to compile.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Baker
Big White


----------



## Ripside

A-Basin - definitely laid back.


----------



## RickyBobby

killclimbz said:


> Vail is sort of "meh". You can get some d bags there, but overall people are nice.
> 
> Aspen, I got to say you should visit Aspen once. Yes there are mega rich there, but it is also very much a ski town at it's core. The apres scene is amazing and the resorts are even better. The locals are very friendly, in fact surprisingly so. I've met people when I was riding solo on the chairlift. They would run into me making laps at the bottom of the chair and ask me how my run was. Some had me tag along to a stash of theirs. It really is a pretty chill atmosphere in a posh environment.
> 
> Wolf Creek, Loveland, Monarch, Durango mountain, Silverton, A-basin are the resorts you are looking for by your definition. No doubt about that. Great places to go to for sure.


killclimbz is right about Aspen. Super terrain. Lot's of variety and super chill. Plus, hardly anyone there to ride the modern, extensive lift system. My favorite.

Powder Mt. very nice, but not at all a resort.

Rb


----------



## cadencesdad

NinjaSteez said:


> You cant get more laid back then Brighton UT. Chillest people, and best vibes for sure


+1.....Brighton has the best snowboarding vibes and great terrain. PowMow is another good one.


----------



## Shocktroop531

cadencesdad said:


> +1.....Brighton has the best snowboarding vibes and great terrain. PowMow is another good one.


brighton is very cool. more boarders than skiers. one of the true boarders havens. but I actually like their neighbor solitude more


----------



## baddmaddy

Homewood and/or Diamond Peak (Tahoe). Great vibe all around.


----------



## HoboMaster

I just want to point out the only time I went to Squaw Valley, I got the worst impression of skiers ever. It was probably 90% skiers there, and they were all dicks, almost like they were in commuter traffic and were trying to screw the next guy so they can get home 15 seconds earlier.


----------



## mallrat

I had one of the best days of my life at Squaw, 95 I think, hooked up w/ some kids from the Squaw Valley academy and just rode around w/ them. Saw some incredible lines and great riding.

I always enjoyed the overall vibe of Winter Park. Steamboat is really chill too (was I should say, haven't been to either in 9 years).


----------



## Brentslide

chupacabraman said:


> Powder King
> Whitewater
> Castle


Leave castle out .... Don't go there....it's too flat...


----------



## Milo303

If you consider Wolf Creek a resort, I don't see how any place could get more chill


----------



## chupacabraman

Brentslide said:


> Leave castle out .... Don't go there....it's too flat...


I agree completely. Also don't come to Revelstoke, it's equally as crappy.


----------



## Shocktroop531

chupacabraman said:


> I agree completely. Also don't come to Revelstoke, it's equally as crappy.


yea. revelstoke definitely stinks. hardly any snow and no good terrain either. 

move along... nothing to see here....


----------



## Triple8Sol

Snowolf said:


> White Pass, Wa.


All these years and I've never been there. They just added 2 new lifts that nearly doubles the skiable acreage. Turns out it's a shorter drive than I thought, so I'm looking forward to checking it out sometime this season.


----------



## cadencesdad

Snowolf said:


> The most laid back places I have ridden:
> 
> 
> Ski Valley Mt. Lemon in Tucson, Az
> 
> Sunrise in Greer Arizona
> 
> Arizona Snowbowl, Az.
> 
> Brianhead Ut.
> 
> White Pass, Wa.
> 
> Skibowl, Or
> 
> Mt. Aurora Ski Land, Fairbanks, Ak.
> 
> Moose Mountain Fairbanks, Ak.
> 
> 
> My home resort; Mt. Hood Meadows is very laid back, As is Timberline and Alyeska but not like the ones I listed. These places are super laid back mom and pop type operations.....:thumbsup:


Now thats just not right....I live about 3-4 hours north of Brianhead and I haven't boarded there. stayed at one of the condos during the summer, but never boarded there. How was the terrain? I love the views of the Cedar Breaks!


----------



## Triple8Sol

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, we should try to meet up there and ride. PNWboarder and I hiked it about a month ago and it has some really fun terrain....:thumbsup:


Sounds like a plan!


----------

